
Clone a voice in 5 seconds to generate arbitrary speech in real time - roseway4
https://github.com/CorentinJ/Real-Time-Voice-Cloning
======
allana
How does output compare to Mozilla TTS or Google's new customizable TTS:
[https://sample-efficient-adaptive-tts.github.io/demo/](https://sample-
efficient-adaptive-tts.github.io/demo/)

The latter requires a few minutes of audio to tune it to clone a voice.

~~~
zamadatix
I'd say the 10 second trained clips towards the bottom sound much better than
the clips from the YouTube video of this project.

------
rasz
Ironically demo YT clip is "relative_loudness": "-17.739dB", aka cant hear it.
Not great for someone doing sound stuff.

